# Uber snow plowing?



## jasburrito (Jul 9, 2014)

Better clean those trucks up, Apparently people want rides in plow trucks. Best way to get around in a big storm. Hate to get complaints about truck being full of trash and smell of B.O. whos on there list so far. Raise of hands. https://www.grbj.com/articles/94788...r for lawn care' lands $10.5M to expand in GR


----------



## cwren2472 (Aug 15, 2014)

Did you even read that article? It has absolutely nothing to do with people wanting rides.


----------



## Ajlawn1 (Aug 20, 2009)

cwren2472 said:


> Did you even read that article?


No


----------



## jasburrito (Jul 9, 2014)

Had to make a joke of it. Pretty pathetic when companys try to ride the coat tails of others. Get 10 million and expect you to give them 20%. Uber church of landscaping and plowing.


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

jasburrito said:


> Had to make a joke of it.


Why, your only plowing your driveway, how will it affect you eggzaky?


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Profit margins are low but they're going to take 15-20% off the top?

Have to be a stupid business owner to sign up as a contractor. 

Or do they really think people are going to pay 15-20% more for the convenience of using an app?


----------



## DeVries (Nov 27, 2007)

Yes people are dumb and will sign up for this.


----------



## Mudly (Feb 6, 2019)

Gotta keep with the times I guess. I have a feeling you’ll be able to put a guy in a truck and have a full route by the end of the day. Use it to market


----------



## EWSplow (Dec 4, 2012)

Mudly said:


> Gotta keep with the times I guess. I have a feeling you'll be able to Use it to market


The plow?


----------



## iceyman (Mar 1, 2007)

If youre looking for business this may be a way to get introduced to customers. Use the app then try to sign them up as a regular customer.


----------



## Mudly (Feb 6, 2019)

Ice gets it


----------



## EWSplow (Dec 4, 2012)

iceyman said:


> If youre looking for business this may be a way to get introduced to customers. Use the app then try to sign them up as a regular customer.





Mudly said:


> Ice gets it


I somewhat agree, but it has been my experience that you will get more of the people who can't handle 6"+ themselves, but will not sign up for a 1 or 2" contract. 
You'll be overwhelmed when the crap hits the fan, but twiddling your thumbs in the smaller events. 
You may also get the occasional we're on vacation so we need the snow taken care of too.


----------



## Mudly (Feb 6, 2019)

EWSplow said:


> I somewhat agree, but it has been my experience that you will get more of the people who can't handle 6"+ themselves, but will not sign up for a 1 or 2" contract.
> You'll be overwhelmed when the crap hits the fan, but twiddling your thumbs in the smaller events.
> You may also get the occasional we're on vacation so we need the snow taken care of too.


That's the beauty of marketing for you.


----------



## Drock78 (Sep 22, 2011)

Mark Oomkes said:


> Or do they really think people are going to pay 15-20% more for the convenience of using an app?


Absolutely. Uber eats, door dash are proof. People are lazy and its convenient since they are on their phones 20 hours a day.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Drock78 said:


> Absolutely. Uber eats, door dash are proof. People are lazy and its convenient since they are on their phones 20 hours a day.


You're in GR...you know it's loaded with Hollanders. Grand Rapids favorite four letter "F" word is FREE.

After all the complaining I got for raising my prices significantly this year, this will only work for the app company. The actual contractors (just like working for an NSP) will get hosed.


----------



## Drock78 (Sep 22, 2011)

I agree but people will definitely use it.


----------



## cjames808 (Dec 18, 2015)

Any suckers wanna plow a 20 minute driveway for $22.50? And take before during after photos and have some snow fairy appy fingers Amazonian immediately rate your work????


----------



## prezek (Dec 16, 2010)

edit


----------



## EWSplow (Dec 4, 2012)

Drock78 said:


> Absolutely. Uber eats, door dash are proof. People are lazy and its convenient since they are on their phones 20 hours a day.


I had to laugh, because I just ordered a pizza for delivery. The old lady just got back from a funeral in illernois and I just got home from work. Both of us are lazy. BTW, I drove past the pizza place on my way home.


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

cwren2472 said:


> Did you even read that article? It has absolutely nothing to do with people wanting rides.


Reading is covered in the spring semester....


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

I wonder if as an uber you have to pay taxi liability insurance as well as snowplowing liability insurance...?


----------



## leolkfrm (Mar 11, 2010)

at 52 mows a year it would take 20 years according to their figures


----------

